

Tesla Model S For $500 Per Month? No.  Just No. - rdl
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1083324_tesla-model-s-for-500-per-month-no-just-no

======
rdl
These people are overly pessimistic.

1) Anyone buying a Model S is going to be living in SFBA, maybe LA, maybe
Seattle, maybe DC or NYC-metro. A few other places. All very near the service
centers.

2) $5 gas isn't that far off -- I pay $4.29/gal right now. $5 is quite
reasonable over the next 6 years.

3) $100/hr for fueling isn't always reasonable, but there are definitely times
(raining, late at night, etc.) where I'd be happy to not have to fuel at a
sketchy gas station.

------
jamesaguilar
$200,000 a year . . . buy Model S in cash . . . are people really comfortable
spending more than half of their annual take-home on a car? I feel like I
would not be.

